# This is a good deal



## Clark (Nov 26, 2015)

Too bad I am married to Canon already.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1134591-REG/hasselblad_1100181_lunar_camera_black.html


I really need a new tripod/head.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 26, 2015)

Ha-Ha! They really messed this one up. What a bizarre looking thing!

On a similar, yet different note, I think I may be going away from Canon after all these years. The reason is that I've shifted towards video and frankly Canon, et al. have not impressed me with their innovation in that field. 

Two companies have though - Sony and Panasonic. Due to budget concerns I'm leaning towards the Panasonic Lumix G7 - a micro four thirds camera with a relatively small sensor (16MB) but shoots in 4K, both video and photos. The clarity you get with 4K is beyond anything, and the G7 makes such technology crazy affordable - only $800 with a useable stock 14-42 zoom. I'd love to get a GH4, but at the moment it is a bit out of my range ~$2000 with a good lens.

Happy shooting!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 26, 2015)

Wow -- that's a great price for a Blad!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 29, 2015)

Crazy price !!!! Jean


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 30, 2015)

The first thing I thought of when I saw the pic of that camera was a duck saying 'quack'


----------



## Hamlet (Dec 2, 2015)

That is actually not a good deal - it's a ripoff. This camera is a rebadged Sony NEX-7, a camera that is outdated and several years old. It has long been replaced by newer models. It's so old you can only buy it used. That, and the lens is a cheap kit zoom lens, that is bundled with even the cheapest Sony mirrorless cameras. You can get much better cameras for half the price now.


----------



## Clark (Dec 2, 2015)

Was this voted 2014 worst camera of the year somewhere? That's ok. 
For $1300 one gets 24mp, 8frames/sec, RAW, and vid.
I think it was a good deal. The other asking price is just silly.
I don't find the style offensive. Really wouldn't mind something different once in a while........


----------



## Hamlet (Dec 2, 2015)

My point was that this is not a Hasselblad camera, it's a five year old Sony camera with a Hasselblad sticker. 1300 _is_ overpriced for such dated technology. For that price you can get a full frame camera today! Mirrorless camera technology has improved a lot since this camera was introduced. Newer cameras have better sensors with better noise performance, faster, more reliable autofocus, better higher resolution video etc. If you want a camera of this type, you can get the Sony A6000, for example, for 600 including kit lens, it has 11frames/sec, phase detect AF (gives basically the same speed as DSLR auto focus) and 1080p video, and it even uses the same lenses as this "Hasselblad" since, well, it's not a Hasselblad but a Sony.


----------



## Clark (Dec 2, 2015)

ok
You are right about the full frame.
I forgot about the 6D. And the 6D is a great buy using any measuring stick.

Nice talking points.
Cheers!


----------

